# Cowbell, Woodchipper or Warbler?



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Okay, there is no Warbler bar- as of yet.

My road bike is taking quite a wear with my commute, and I am ready to build up one of those sub $100 Access 29er frames (I picked one up way back when CommuterBoy got his- actually he got two and one he put a drop bar on, and it looked real pretty and functional).

I have all the parts retiring in my bin: nice pair o' mtn BB7s, CC headset, disc wheels and 28c tires, and way too many cranks. I have the linear pull levers and crosstops coming. Setting up 2x9.

To the question: I have narrowed my choice for bars down to the Salsa Cowbell 2 and the Woodchipper. Now these will be used *with bar-end shifters*. So, for me, it's shallow and short to start, and the Cowbell 2 has a nice angle outward to the drops- not too much. The Woodchipper has that and then the comparatively large flare of the ends, so it's&#8230;wide, but I feel my wrists would be at a funny angle when in the drops. I am just looking for responses to the dis/ease of use in shifting, riding primarily on the hoods, and standing quite a bit to hit hills and dodge traffic. I am leaning toward the Cowbells for proximity of controls, keeping the top bar space wide without having to knock down in size for the width of the Woodchipper.

*Thanks ahead for any input folks; words of wisdom and experience, things not thought of as yet.*

(I have ridden the Midge bar [it's on my roadie], and Origin8/WTB bars in the past)

You all be careful out there- GS


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Stem? You may have to reverse engineer it and base your selection upon what stem you have and where it places the bars. The reach and drop requirements may not be achievable with certain bars. I am using a short and shallow to work with my stem choice.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes, and thankfully I have stems up the wazoo. When I first got the frame, I thought it was going on the trails, or at least open cat CX for the goof. Once I got the proper headset, I roughed a build w flats and traditional road bars, and I got a sense where my hands would ideally like to land. The frame tends toward the small side which is great, and I have two rigid forks with diff a2c lengths. Altogether my weight distribution and center should be able to be dialed, along with decent- but quick handling.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Bar end shifters on Woodchippers stick way out and snag/scrape on stuff. I ran them like that for about a week before switching to Cowbell bars on my offroad touring bike. The wrist angle and comfort in the drops on the Woodchippers was awesome, but the hood position kinda sucked and they didn't work well w/ barend shifters.

If you go with Cowbells, know that the width is measured at the hoods position instead of the end of the drops like it is on a lot of road bars. With the little bit of extra flair, a given size in Cowbell will feel a bit wider than the same width on a standard bar.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks a ton FKMTB07,

Your real life experience of _both_ bars w barend shifters is invaluable! 
And thanks for how Salsa measures their bars.

I found myself leaning toward the Cowbell 2 bars- now even more.

Cheers, GS


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*The IRD thumbie perchs*

mounted with bar end shifters work really well on the cowbell.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

jrm said:


> mounted with bar end shifters work really well on the cowbell.


Interesting option, and I am envisioning the possibility for sake prebuild; ease of use.
One problem is the Cowbell 2 is a 31.8, which extends a good distance across the top.

Another -unless IRD had a larger clamp, I would have to go traditional w original Cowbell, 25.4mm clamp diameter.. There would be some crowding with the crosstops, unless I hung/switched the perches underneath. This would create a nice proximity of shift & brake. I've bored out old triggers w crosstops on drops for similar bundling in the center.

Thanks for more considerations, and pics are always useful-

GS


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It sounds like you're planning primarily road use for this bike? My inclination would be toward the Cowbells.


----------



## Hook (Aug 19, 2011)

For what it's worth, here's another vote for the Cowbells, for reasons already mentioned: the less-than-ideal ride on the woodchipper's hoods, and the vulnerability of the bar-end shifters way out on the ends of the woodchipper's wide flares.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hook said:


> For what it's worth, here's another vote for the Cowbells, for reasons already mentioned: the less-than-ideal ride on the woodchipper's hoods, and the vulnerability of the bar-end shifters way out on the ends of the woodchipper's wide flares.


I'd like the Woodchippers on a singlespeed drop-bar mtb, where I'd hang out in the drops 90% of the time. I suppose STI shifters (and road BB7's to match) would be alright for a geared drop-bar mtb too. Maybe I'll put them on my fixed gear mtb...


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

*Cowbell2 It Is...*



FKMTB07 said:


> I'd like the Woodchippers on a singlespeed drop-bar mtb, where I'd hang out in the drops 90% of the time. I suppose STI shifters (and road BB7's to match) would be alright for a geared drop-bar mtb too. Maybe I'll put them on my fixed gear mtb...


In a MTB situation, I can see your configuration more suited w the Woodchipper, and preferred components: STI shifters + rd BB7s, and "hang"ing in the drops.

The Cowbell2 won out for the commute environment, plus what I had in the bin already: mtn. BB7s, bar-end shifters and an unused frame, etc...

I could have gone the mtn route - almost did, but I picked up a SLR Ibis, just finished _that_ build, and if I don't I ride that sucker till the Apocalypse comes I'd be a snob. (plus I can always turn around the new commuter for the mountains cuz I got those bits- in case I get the affection infection)

Thanks for the votes, and variant insights toward crystallization!

.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey just read this thread for the first time. Thanks for the 'honorable mention'. :lol: I have a traditional road bar on mine with bar end shifters...I like the short reach. I also have a downhill stem, which shortens it up nicely.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*The IRDs come with shims*

and do have larger clamps then the pauls. But with the cowbell you dont need um. They mount, without removing anything b/c theyre hinged. i have mine set at the end of the taper. This still allows me to wrap the bar up to the IRD clamp and not interfere with the brake cable routing.



grandsalmon said:


> Interesting option, and I am envisioning the possibility for sake prebuild; ease of use.
> One problem is the Cowbell 2 is a 31.8, which extends a good distance across the top.
> 
> Another -unless IRD had a larger clamp, I would have to go traditional w original Cowbell, 25.4mm clamp diameter.. There would be some crowding with the crosstops, unless I hung/switched the perches underneath. This would create a nice proximity of shift & brake. I've bored out old triggers w crosstops on drops for similar bundling in the center.
> ...


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Cowbells! Most comfy drop bar I've ever ridden.

They're on my do-it-all commuter/cyclocross/monstercross/errands bike


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Yessum, I got the Cowbell 2 delivered, and they are right on the mark. Hit the bulls eye!
The build has slowed as I try different forks, otherwise the death machine dodger is ready to wrap.



.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Another fork option: Ogre Fork | Parts | Surly Bikes


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I have woodchippers and bar end shifters on my Moonlander. As previously stated, they can snag things if you're not careful. But if you're not careful, you can bang your head on things too.

I wouldn't use them with STI shifters, as they are more of a drop bar position. Do what everyone says and go cowbell or find some bell laps.


----------



## Augustus (Jan 9, 2012)

The woodchippers on my Fargo make me thing of "aggresive mustache bar", more than they make me think "confused drop bar.

What I'm getting at is off you want the drop bar feel, I would avoid woodchippers. 

They have their place, and I definitely like them, but they aren't for everyone.


----------

